# Thanks to this site - My IBS



## Lucky (Oct 4, 2004)

What a relief to read so many similar stories. Ive suffered all the symptoms but wind/gas and D and C being the main ones. I was depressed for years but I now refuse to let it take over my life anymore. Im a newly single mum who has so much life left in her than Im determined to control this thing! My intolerant foods are dairy, fruits and some vegies and anything with fibre! I live on a diet of bread, sushi and some raw vegies and water. My morning coffee gets me going and I can tolerate 3 cups a day without too much suffering. I dont drink soft drink at all and I can tolerate white wine in moderation and I drink Kahlua on ice if I am out at a pub. Living on a basic diet allows my bowel to heal and therefore I can tolerate a night out for dinner eating pretty much what I want without too much suffering. I am currently taking Zelmac/Zelnorm and that has made me quite regular and put a bit of zest back into my life. I still however constanly watch my diet and have my days when Im depressed and over it all but dont we all!Good luck to all and I love reading your stories so keep them up!CheersValerieAustralia


----------

